# kurze Kurbeln / Sram?



## Lalyle (18. Juli 2016)

Ich seh, bei Sram gibts die x01 Kurbel in kurz nur als DH Variante, sprich, 165mm. Ich hab ein 1x11er, aktuell eine 175mm drauf. Die soll ausgetauscht werden. Ginge das überhaupt mit der DH Kurbel? Kettenblatt ist eh von absoluteBlack, das soll bleiben. Von daher ist eine nicht Sram Kurbel weniger angesagt. Hach. Immer so mühsam mit kurzen Beinen. Kennt sich wer aus?


----------



## scylla (18. Juli 2016)

Die DH Kurbel gibt's aber nur für 83mm Gehäusebreite, oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lalyle (18. Juli 2016)

Mh, ich meine ja. So dämlich, wie wenn es keine kurzen Beine gäbe unter den anderen Fahrern.


----------



## scylla (18. Juli 2016)

RaceFace SixC gibt's z.B. in 165mm. Da brauchst du halt wieder ein anderes Kettenblatt, wegen anderem Montage-Standard. Ach ja, und wahrscheinlich ein anderes Innenlager auch noch


----------



## Lalyle (18. Juli 2016)

Ach Mensch... Das wollte ich jetzt eigentlich vermeiden. Dann sitz ich auf den 170mm Kurbeln und dem Kettenblatt und zahl sauber drauf. 

Ich versteh das nicht. Es gibt doch echt genug kleine Bikerinnen. 

Ok, dann muss ich mich wohl oder übel für noch mehr Investition oder einen Versuch mit den 170er entscheiden. 

Mercy!


----------



## Chaotenkind (19. Juli 2016)

Ich hab am kleinen Starren ne Saint von Schimpanso, äh, Shimano in 165 mm. Kenne mich ja mit dem Kettenschaltungsgedöns nicht aus, fahre sie allerdings auch nur mit einem Kettenblatt (104er Lochkreis).


----------



## lucie (19. Juli 2016)

Welche Schrittlänge hast Du denn? Wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe, bist Du 165cm gross/klein.
Soooo kurze Beine kannst Du dann doch auch nicht haben, dass es eine 170er nicht auch tun sollte.
Bin selbst 168cm klein , habe aber eine 82er SL - komme mit 170 gut klar, merke aber auch keinen signifikanten Unterschied 
zur 175er, die ich an meinem unlängst geklauten Bike genutzt habe.


----------



## Lalyle (19. Juli 2016)

Tja. Wie mein Sohn so schön sagte - du hast in dem Fall ja einen sooo langen Rücken. Oder eben. Leider nur knapp 76cm Beininnenlänge. Schlecht verteilt. Laut Rechner wäre 165mm die maximale Kurbellänge. 

Bei 175mm merk ich die Knie deutlich, obs mit weniger besser wird, weiss ich noch nicht. Hab mit Knickfuss halt eh eine schlechte Geometrie.


----------



## scylla (19. Juli 2016)

Bei der Nähmaschinenkurbelei, die mit "modernen" 1-fach Antrieben in der Ebene halt manchmal angesagt ist (falls man das Kettenblatt "alpentauglich" wählt), hätte ich manchmal auch gern eine 165mm Kurbel ... bei 82cm Schrittlänge


----------



## lucie (19. Juli 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> Bei der Nähmaschinenkurbelei, die mit "modernen" 1-fach Antrieben in der Ebene halt manchmal angesagt ist (falls man das Kettenblatt "alpentauglich" wählt), hätte ich manchmal auch gern eine 165mm Kurbel ... bei 82cm Schrittlänge



Naja, mir persönlich kommt das Nähmaschinenkurbeln eher gelegen, fahre eigentlich lieber etwas höhere Trittfrequenzen und kleinere Übersetzungen - kniebedingt, die großen Gänge kann ich nicht lange treten. Beim SSer habe ich auch erst einmal ordentlich abrüsten müssen - von 46/16 auf 38/16.


----------



## Lenka K. (22. Juli 2016)

Lalyle schrieb:


> 76cm Beininnenlänge


Hab' ich auch. Fahre eine 170mm-Kurbel (allerdings 3fach/26'') und bin damit zufrieden. Viel angenehmer als die 175mm, die ich früher hatte, hab' damit auch weniger Bodenkontakt beim Pedalieren in steinigem Gelände. Was wiederum sogar für die 165mm sprechen würde ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lalyle (22. Juli 2016)

Ja, Bodenfreiheit ist ein Argument. Und was Scylla meinte, bei mir würde sich ev auch das Problem mit der leicht zu hohen Sattelstütze lösen. 

Mal sehen wie ich mit 170 klarkomm.


----------



## Lalyle (20. September 2016)

So, das Theater geht weiter. Der Händler hat mir nun statt der versprochenen und geschuldeten 170er x01 eine 170er x0 geschickt. Die wäre nun laut Sram Homepage eben für 83mm. Also dürfte die (auch mit artfremdem Kertenblatt von AB) nicht gehen, oder lieg ich jetzt total falsch? 

Ich dreh langsam durch.


----------



## scylla (20. September 2016)

Wie jetzt, dein Händler behauptet, die X01 Kurbel gäb's nicht in 170mm mit der normalen 68/73mm Welle? Da ist er wohl falsch informiert, die gibt's wohl. Mal kurz bei einem beliebigen Onlineshop gesucht: https://www.bike-components.de/de/S...tur-p42470/black-170-0-mm-32-Zaehne-o6942489/

83mm passt nicht, egal mit welchem Kettenblatt. Die Welle ist zu lang, dein Tretlager ist 1cm schmäler.


----------



## Lalyle (21. September 2016)

Oh Mann ey... Keine Ahnung. Bei Sram gibts von xo glaub passende und unpassende, aber wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, ist die gelieferte die Downhillkurbel. 

Wahrscheinlich muss ich probieren sie zu montieren damit ich es weiss?!


----------



## scylla (21. September 2016)

ich würd erst mal gucken ob was draufsteht. nicht dass du beim montageversuch irgendwelche spuren reinmachst und sie dann nicht mehr umtauschen kannst. ist da keine verpackung dabei, wo die daten draufstehen? oder irgendwo was aufgeklebt/auflackiert/eingraviert? normal steht auf der innenseite der kurbelarme drauf was es für ein typ ist.


----------



## Lalyle (21. September 2016)

Nichts. Keine Schachtel, kein Lieferschein (wurde angeblich unterwegs entfernt...). Auf der Kurbel keine Angaben. Ich bring sie mal zum Mech. Der wird da hoffentlich durchblicken. Mir reichts so langsam.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (21. September 2016)

Also, die Welle von einer "normalen" 68/73mm GXP Kurbel ist von Anschlag bis Ende laut Baumarktmeterstab ca. 11,5cm lang.
Miss die einfach mal nach. Wenn die Welle von deiner X0 Kurbel 1cm länger ist, wirds wohl die DH Kurbel sein.


----------



## Lalyle (21. September 2016)

Ist ca 11,5 cm, das wär also ein gutes Zeichen... Danke Scylla!


----------



## scylla (21. September 2016)

Dann wirds wahrscheinlich die richtige sein.
Ach übrigens: auf der X01 Kurbel steht groß "SRAM X0" und die "1" steht eher undeutlich dahinter am Pedalgewinde und an der Innenseite. Bei der X0 Kurbel steht quasi dasselbe drauf aber eben keine "1". Nicht täuschen lassen 

mal kurz das Produktfoto von der BC Homepage geklaut...


----------



## Lalyle (21. September 2016)

Ja, ich habs gesehen, aber leider ist es nicht diese, guck:


----------



## Martina H. (21. September 2016)

... sollte bezüglich der Kettenblattmontage kein Probelm sein, da es auch eine "SpiderKurbel" ist. D. h. Du kannst einen XX1 (!) Spider mit (kleinstmöglich) 28 Zähne oder ein Directmountkettenblatt (kleinstes 26 Zähne) montieren (oder eben auch 3. Hersteller). Aufpassen musst Du wegen Offset - also ob es eine BB30 oder GXP Kurbel ist.


Inwieweit sich die Kurbeln vom Aufbau her unterscheiden kann wohl niemand genau sagen:

Die Gewichte

X0

X01


unterscheiden sich auch nicht wirklich - allerdings habe ich keinen genauen Vergleich (also Gewicht nur Kurbel) gefunden. Kann sein, dass die X0 sogar ein paar Gramm leichter ist.


----------

